# Add extension to existing PHP install - production



## kutu62 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm trying to install a app on an existing production system.

The app tells me:


```
For PHP5, make sure that PHP is compiled with the following extension:
--with-xsl
```

We'll I didn't compile with XSLT support

Can I just install XSLT straight from ports? Are there great risk with this?

all I could find in ports was:


```
# locate XSLT
/usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-LibXSLT
/usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-XSLT
/usr/ports/www/p5-Catalyst-View-XSLT
/usr/ports/www/p5-Sledge-Plugin-XSLT
```

none of these look like they are php extensions...

help!!


----------



## tobii (Mar 11, 2010)

I think you are searching for textproc/php5-xsl.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2010)

lang/php5-extensions contains the XSL option (off by default). Turn it on in [cmd=]make config[/cmd] and reinstall.


----------



## kutu62 (Mar 12, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> lang/php5-extensions contains the XSL option (off by default). Turn it on in [cmd=]make config[/cmd] and reinstall.



before I take my small world down please clarify "reinstall" I've be on google searching but nothing is jumping out and I can't feel 100% sure.. 

you want me to...


```
cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
make deinstall 
make config <-- update options -->
make reinstall clean
```


----------



## rambetter (Mar 12, 2010)

There are different ways to "reinstall" [a port], but I would do it the following way.

Of course first run ``make config'' (note correct BSD-style quoted string) from /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions/ .  You can even do a ``make rmconfig'' to remove previous options set.

I would use portupgrade for the "reinstall".  /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade if you don't already have it.

Then, ``portupgrade -f <package name>''.  I'm not sure what that package is named exactly, but say if you wanted to reinstall php, you would type ``portupgrade -f php5-5.2.12''.


----------



## gilinko (Mar 12, 2010)

Skip using the php5-extension meta port. 

Go directly to textproc/php5-xsl and do a `# make install clean`. This will compile the module and "activate it" in your extensions.ini file. No need to make a deinstall or reconfigure anything.

Then you just have to restart apache if it's using mod_php5 to get it to work.


----------



## kutu62 (Mar 12, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> Skip using the php5-extension meta port.
> 
> Go directly to textproc/php5-xsl and do a `# make install clean`. This will compile the module and "activate it" in your extensions.ini file. No need to make a deinstall or reconfigure anything.
> 
> Then you just have to restart apache if it's using mod_php5 to get it to work.



I like the sound of that! I'm working on a "test" box so I can try things in test before it hits the production box. Thank you all for your help!


----------

